# open pool



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't let your skills get rusty this winter. Saturday and Sunday nights from 8-10pm at the Louisville Recreation Center. You can work on anything from rolling to flatwater rodeo techniques.

Cost: $15.00
Gear Rental Package: $10.00
includes: kayak, sprayskirt, paddle and flotation

Apr 01, 06 Apr 02, 06
Apr 08, 06 Apr 09, 06 
Apr 15, 06 Apr 16, 06

Contact Info:
Boulder Outdoor Center
2707 Spruce Street
Boulder, CO 80302
Phone: (303)444-8420
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.boc123.com


----------

